# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  its weather and also includes iguanas in FL

## nixer

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100107/...winter_weather

"Freeze warnings covered nearly all of Florida with temperatures expected to drop into the 20s. Freezing iguanas were seen falling out of trees in Florida; experts say the cold-blooded reptiles become immobilized when the temperature falls into the 40s and they lose their grip on the tree."

----------


## Colin Vestrand

Global Warming!!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

This is actually right in line with global warming predictions.  I seem to be the only person who was paying attention when they pointed out that colder, harsher winters would result.  I just watched a newscaster try to discredit global warming by saying that a similar cold snap back in the 70s led people to think a new ice age was on the way--as if being wrong then somehow meant automatically that they were wrong now.
The science is better, the technology is better, and the predictions are more accurate than they were then.  There is still a lot of uncertainty in all of this, but we are not seeing anything that contradicts an observation of global warming.

----------


## MarkS

This report is stating that most of the iguanas WILL survive.  Is this true?  How long is this cold snap supposed to last anyway?

http://www.justnews.com/news/22152242/detail.html#

And yes, global climate change is a reality no matter how much Rush says otherwise...

----------


## josh@outbackreps

Global warming is a lie made up to make Al gore rich$$

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Right, and the majority of the world's top climate scientists are all in on it with him.  And the New World Order is hoping it will prove so distracting no one will notice they're taking over all of the world's governments, and building a secret base in the desert so they can fake a Martian landing.

----------


## herper55

:Smile: So when its cold its because of global warming?

----------


## josh@outbackreps

Thats what Obama been lyin wants us to think.....

----------


## mainbutter

> This is actually right in line with global warming predictions.  I seem to be the only person who was paying attention when they pointed out that colder, harsher winters would result.  I just watched a newscaster try to discredit global warming by saying that a similar cold snap back in the 70s led people to think a new ice age was on the way--as if being wrong then somehow meant automatically that they were wrong now.
> The science is better, the technology is better, and the predictions are more accurate than they were then.  There is still a lot of uncertainty in all of this, but we are not seeing anything that contradicts an observation of global warming.


didn't you see the day after tomorrow?  There is going to be an ice age, with mass freezing and some "anti hurricane" thingy made of frozen air that forms over land.. over Northern Canada if I remember correctly.   :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Global warming is a lie made up to make Al gore rich$$



But wait, I thought he got 5 cents everytime we all sign on to HIS internet. :ROFL: 

Jim Smith

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Well.. Global warming, wether true or not, does mean colder and harsher winters...

Also there was something on discovery not too long ago where they said the last ice age happened alot faster than originally thought. Like a matter of months instead of years as was originally thought. 

As for the freezing temps in FL. I dont see how these animals can just snap out of it and live healthy lives. Most will die. The rest will be sick. IMO

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> This report is stating that most of the iguanas WILL survive.  Is this true?  How long is this cold snap supposed to last anyway?
> 
> http://www.justnews.com/news/22152242/detail.html#
> 
> And yes, global climate change is a reality no matter how much Rush says otherwise...


I have been searching and searching and I can't find anything at all about this. Not one thing that states as fact that an iguana can hibernate. I found some reptile care sheets that say green iguanas are a tropical/sub-tropical species and therefore can't hibernate. Then I see some other stuff where it says they lose the ability to function if they get too cold but if warmed up too fast they die of shock. But it said down to 40 degrees. 

I can't believe that any tropical animal can survive below 20 degrees. They say in that report they will come back to life when they warm up. Where are they getting this information?? I do not believe green iguanas can hibernate. Period. They do not experience freezing weather in their native habitat. Even the ones in florida have never experienced it before. Therefor they lack the ability to hibernate.

I firmly believe these idiots are lying out their rear ends. An iguana may be able to survive 40 degrees for a very short time but you will never get me to believe this animal hibernates and can survive 24 hours worth of below freezing temperatures. 

Put any cold blooded, tropical reptile outside (other than native turtles & certain frogs which do hibernate underground) and leave it there in 20 degrees for 24 hours. It will be frozen to death the next day. Frozen to DEATH literally. There is no coming back from that. They dont have that natural anifreeze that native frogs & turtles have in their blood which prevents break down and death of cells and the freezing of the blood.

----------

MarkS (01-09-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

Jesse Ventura (The ex wrestler) did a pretty interesting documentary on Global Warming and Al Gore. My BF watched some of it. Climate change is real. Greedy people are making profit off of it and that's wrong, but they're greedy people and that's what they do. Not to say that's an excuse for them, it's just what greedy people do when they see the opportunity to do it.

----------


## j_h_smith

Whe can stop global warming by doing one simple thing.  Administer BEANO to COWS.  Yes, the methane from cow FARTS cause more harm to the environment than all cars in the world.  It's true, look it up.

Something to chew on,
Jim Smith

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> This is actually right in line with global warming predictions.  I seem to be the only person who was paying attention when they pointed out that colder, harsher winters would result.  I just watched a newscaster try to discredit global warming by saying that a similar cold snap back in the 70s led people to think a new ice age was on the way--as if being wrong then somehow meant automatically that they were wrong now.
> The science is better, the technology is better, and the predictions are more accurate than they were then.  There is still a lot of uncertainty in all of this, but we are not seeing anything that contradicts an observation of global warming.


I just have one question for you - if global warming is so true, then why did scientists manufacture data and alter temperatures? If it weren't for hackers that hacked into the e-mail server, we might never know this.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

By the way, I'm not trying to pick a fight here. You just seem very sure of this so I'd like to know the facts as to why. I was always suspicious of it and only became more so when the e-mails were revealed. Let's hear the other side.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

While the Earth may or may not be warming, it has gone through extreme temperature changes in the past such as the Ice Age which can not be disputed. Manmade carbon emissions were nowhere to be found back then. I'm all for practical ways of conservation and reducing pollution such as switching to flourescent bulbs, more fuel efficient vehicles, etc. But the idea of Cap & Trade and putting this in the hands of politicians is lunacy. If we trust them so much, then why don't we just let them regulate our hobby while we're at it?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

> So when its cold its because of global warming?


In the winter.  Yes.  If you do not understand why, just do a bit of research, it's not exactly difficult to find this information.  The warming is a rise in AVERAGE temperatures.  Hopefully you all remember how an average is arrived at, from math classes in school.  Extreme weather is one of the effects of this rise.  Peoples' understanding of this issue is FAR too simplistic--so is their understanding of its causes.  Basically, here's what's going on--the climate is changing.  How much of it is our fault DOESN'T MATTER.  Nothing we do will stop it.  We might, however, slow it down a little by reigning in our rampant CO2 emissions.  Slowing it down might give us the chance to conduct a more ordered retreat from low-lying areas as the sea levels rise.  It might give us a chance to move agricultural efforts to areas that have sufficient rainfall (because droughts are expected in some areas, and floods in others).  It's just a step to try to help reduce the impact this will have on the economy, on the food supply, and on peoples' lives in general.  There are a lot of adaptations we can make, even things as simple as rooftop gardening in cities--offsetting food production by just a bit wherever people have a few spare square feet.

Ice cores from Antarctica indicate that the carbon dioxide levels are currently rising at a rate that is out of sync with the temperature increase--in other words, the temperature isn't rising as fast as it has in the past in comparison with CO2.  This may be because we have unnaturally boosted the carbon dioxide levels.
Here:  http://www.daviesand.com/Choices/Pre...ning/New_Data/
Do you see that red line along the right side of the graph, where CO2 suddenly shoots up past the blue temperature line?  That's never happened before to anywhere near that degree--not in more than 400,000 years, as deep as we can dig.

It doesn't take a lot of looking at this to realize that there is a very strong possibility that temperatures may shoot upward to more closely match this historical record, and that they just might do so fairly suddenly.  That is what has happened in the past when CO2 levels rise.  It would be truly foolish to believe that something different will happen this time.  This is the data staring scientists in the face, and only fools expect something brand new to happen after a predictable trend is evidenced.

Now, personally, I don't care whether people respond to this threat at all.  If they don't, they're going to pay for it, and they earned every bit of what they'll get.  Hurricanes and blizzards are kind of fun to watch on TV--heck, I'm amused just looking out my window.  The people living in low-lying areas along the coast are dumb if they don't start house-hunting somewhere higher up now, before the problem becomes more obvious.  I mean, right now, they still have a chance of selling their doomed homes to more foolish people.

The ecological threat to the Everglades from invasive species will soon be largely immaterial.  If the cold doesn't kill them, the ocean will.  It just amazes me, really--we already knew we were in the middle of a mass extinction event--now we're watching it come into full swing.  That's depressing, but we also have the fun of watching new species emerge to adapt to the rapid changes (such as the Groler bears).
As herpers, the species we keep and captive breed at least will be saved.  Their unique genetic combinations will be preserved for the future, even as grasslands become deserts and forests burn in drought.  I don't honestly know how anyone could watch the rainforests burning in Borneo and not realize something isn't right with the climate.

The only thing that results from people yelling about how 'global warming is a hoax' is that they will cause those who believe them more suffering in the long run.  Or, to put it more simply--efforts to reduce CO2 emissions and prepare for the oncoming changes will not actually harm anyone, but doing nothing most certainly will result in a lot of harm to people.
Businesses are whining about the costs of reducing CO2, but they will soon discover that the changes they have to make will save them money in the long run, so honestly, why would you complain?
Efforts to slow global warming--largely harmless, or even a good thing either way.  Even if the Earth suddenly stops warming, no harm done.
Efforts to 'debunk' global warming--disastrous for many people if believed, and global warming actually continues.  Only encourages a lot of current inefficiencies to continue, resulting in air pollution and damaging human health, even if the Earth stops warming..

Hypnotic:  The e-mails you are talking about were taken out of context and posted as 'proof' of some sort of hoax and manipulation of global warming data.  The writers of those e-mails have already responded to this, and explained what was actually being discussed in the e-mails, and where the missing pieces are.  There was NO manipulation of data.  Go on, look it up again, and you'll see that the people who broke into the e-mail were lying to support their own agenda.  No surprise there--they are criminals.  It's a favorite trick of extremists trying to sway public opinion to take bits of things out of context and claim that they support whatever it is the extremist is saying.  In other words--you got taken for a ride.  Don't continue to fall for it.  Acknowledging global warming is scary and expensive in the short term, and a lot of people don't want to do it.

So what is it you're fighting for?
Climate change was on our side in this fight--the errant Burmese are dying.  Someone needs to go out there, and pick up a giant frost-covered snake, and get it on film.  The sooner the better.

----------


## MarkS

> I have been searching and searching and I can't find anything at all about this. Not one thing that states as fact that an iguana can hibernate. I found some reptile care sheets that say green iguanas are a tropical/sub-tropical species and therefore can't hibernate. Then I see some other stuff where it says they lose the ability to function if they get too cold but if warmed up too fast they die of shock. But it said down to 40 degrees. 
> 
> I can't believe that any tropical animal can survive below 20 degrees. They say in that report they will come back to life when they warm up. Where are they getting this information?? I do not believe green iguanas can hibernate. Period. They do not experience freezing weather in their native habitat. Even the ones in florida have never experienced it before. Therefor they lack the ability to hibernate.
> 
> I firmly believe these idiots are lying out their rear ends. An iguana may be able to survive 40 degrees for a very short time but you will never get me to believe this animal hibernates and can survive 24 hours worth of below freezing temperatures. 
> 
> Put any cold blooded, tropical reptile outside (other than native turtles & certain frogs which do hibernate underground) and leave it there in 20 degrees for 24 hours. It will be frozen to death the next day. Frozen to DEATH literally. There is no coming back from that. They dont have that natural anifreeze that native frogs & turtles have in their blood which prevents break down and death of cells and the freezing of the blood.


Yeah, I didn't think that made much sense.  I've had ball pythons that got down to around 40 degrees that appeared to be dead but then came around when they were warmed up, but they never actually reached freezing temperatures and weren't at those low temps for more then a an hour or so.  If these lizards are going to be below 32 degrees and for several days in a row, I'd be very surprised if they just 'snap out of it' once it warms up again.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Okay, I will be researching this further on my own. I'm all for practical responses to this. Hell, we need to stop our dependence on countries that hate us to supply us with fuel anyway so things such as cleaner, more fuel efficient vehicles for example, knock two birds out with one stone. However, Cap & Trade legislation is VERY dangerous. There are many companies that are specifically trimming back and holding off on hiring specifically because of this as well as healthcare legislation as they don't know if they can shoulder the costs as well and still be staffed properly. If we stay in a recession, we aren't going to have the economic resources to do much about global warming if it is true. As for your comment that it doesn't matter if man caused it or not, I don't completely agree with that. If this is a natural cycle, the question is what can we really do about it? I've heard, but will research more on my own, that even if we cut our CO2 emissions very far back, the most we could lower the Earth's temperature is 1-2 degrees, hardly worth the cost. Like I said, I will be researching this further on my own but if you have any facts you would like to share regarding that, I'd be happy to look at them. I do admire you for doing your own research regardless of whether I decide to agree or not after I research further on my own.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

of course climate change is real... dig up dinosaur bones if you want proof.  what nasa and some other data manipulators have done is simply fear mongering.  do you know how much global temperatures have risen since they started 'keeping track'?  this much:
0.7°F
do you know what the margin of error is on that?  (i know some of you have to remember your statistics classes from college):  
+/- .14°F

anyway, we all need to be responsible and accountable (cough, that's you CHINA!), but what i don't need is idiots passing laws to pad pockets of lobbyists' interests while claiming it's all in the name of a greener earth.  what the hell do you think this business was over in EU?  it was a bunch of rich people getting together to pass international laws that will put contracts in place to make their respective countries richer over the next few decades.  
the scientists get money for their research, the politicians look like they care, and the bunny huggers get some sort of false hope.  everyone wins!   :Wink:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

by the way... the EPA are a bunch of crooks.  CO2 is now a greenhouse gas... really?  we all should stop breathing then because if you factor in population density alone, you can easily see that the 2ppm rise in CO2 is congruent with the exponential rise in human population through the 1980's.  oddly enough, the CO2 levels have slowed to about half the rising rate, while population density continues to climb at a similar rate... by my math (by the way i work at a bank so take all this with a grain of salt), the per capita CO2 levels are actually leveling off or maybe decreasing.

sorry for the rant...  and please believe me, i do recycle, don't litter, and do drive a car that gets 35mpg.

----------

